# Magic Detail • 400hp Focus RS • Minor Correction • Finished with Illusion !!



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Hello all :wave:

Thanks for taking the time to look at another Magic Detail write-up. This one saw me on my travels over to Chester to sort this KMS400 Focus RS out over a 2 day period. Once again this one was in the awesome (and rare) Performance Blue. :thumb:

On arrival the car was sat outside ready and waiting..









Iron-X can be seen working its magic here.



Sadly, as I was up against the clock on this one and the weather was pretty poor on day 1, I didn't take many pictures of the cleaning and decontamination phases but I more than made up for it on the polishing phases :thumb:





Pre-refining...



Some others..

















Under the florescent lighting..



Do you want to see some moar??











All the compounding was carried out using a combination of the 15mm Rupes Bigfoot alongside yellow pads and Scholl S20, which was further refined with the Rotary using 3M Ultrafina on a matching blue waffle.







This left me with a very sharp finish as above after two Eraser wipedowns. Then it was time for some protection. As always I left it up to my client to tell me what he wanted from the car, whether a rich wet look, loads of gloss or not really bothered as long as it lasts well :lol: I gave him a choice of 3 Mitchell & King waxes, and in the end he chose my own unique blend which was developed between myself and M&K, which is aptly named "Illusion".

It smells of Amaretto and is retained within a billet aluminium container..





In testing this has lasted for around 8-9 months, and crucially it is very hard wearing. I took a sample of this stuff (and several variations) down to Russ @ MCC for us to have a play around with, and it was impervious to almost everything, even an alkali only took some of the edge off. Really well made, and as for the results, well I will let you draw your own conclusions...















Door shuts were sealed also, for added protection;







Thanks for looking :thumb:

All comments and questions are welcome.

Matt.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Wow that is glossy! great work! :thumb:


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Very nice finish indeed, me likey


----------



## BUGLASS21 (Oct 11, 2012)

Looks very nice :thumb:

Also looks like its parked in some ones office


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Fantastic work, really glossy wet look! Love the look of the wax too!


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Stunning stuff! Luv it:thumb:


----------



## kash (Jan 30, 2009)

Awesome car! Top write up too


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Great job


----------



## BenRK (Feb 1, 2013)

That is gorgeous and super shiny!


----------



## StuartyD (Dec 20, 2012)

Love it, great work :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice looking:thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

great!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Stunning car and super glossy!!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

nice work!!


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great job on a great car . What a beast .


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

well done...love the [email protected] waxes...so nice


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Thank you all of your comments guys, I appreciate them all  

I have just been sent some of the new Mitchell & King 'Pioneer' which is priced very competitively at £90 and comes in a choice of fragrances of your choice! I will be giving this a run out next week, which will be included in a write-up for you all


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Fantastic finished shots. Cars looking very glossy, hell of a wax you have made there.


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Thank you. John at M&K and I worked pretty hard on it over a period of around 4 months to get it exactly right before producing the final copy (it went through 7 variations!). The development of it was quite interesting I thought, maybe worthy of a separate thread?!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Absolutely, would be worth a read.


----------



## bmerritt87 (Mar 24, 2013)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Top work on a beast of a motor :thumb:


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks a lot for all of your kind comments guys. 

I have this one and another (and a few more infact) coming in for various work over the next couple of months


----------



## typerdan (Apr 11, 2011)

Looks amazing, I have a green focus RS to do shortly so hopefully will get it looking as good as this one does!!!


----------



## Powr (Feb 5, 2009)

Nice


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Amazing gloss. Well done


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Great work


----------



## Mani (Mar 14, 2010)

Stunning as always.


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Many thanks for your comments


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks stunning :thumb:


Brian


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Looks amazing matt, great work. Surprised how low the paint readings were  Must have been done once or twice already?


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

that last picture is stunning! Such a fantastic turnaround. It almost looks like a model car


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks to all. :thumb:



stangalang said:


> Looks amazing matt, great work. Surprised how low the paint readings were  Must have been done once or twice already?


Thanks Matt.

Yes I think so too - I have worked on a few of these and generally speaking they have all been ~ 200 microns.


----------



## NiallG (May 2, 2013)

Terrific stuff. The RS Nutter cars come up top, especially in this colour.


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

Wow!!!!!!!!! So shiny:thumb:


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Here's this car a couple of months on, after coming back to see me for a bath and to pick up some products 



Now sporting some huge 380mm 8 pot brakes!!


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

nice work dude


----------



## bugsplat (Jul 2, 2013)

That finish is perfection. Stunning work!


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

Superb! :thumb:


----------



## alesoft73 (Aug 27, 2012)

Very Nice JOB!


----------



## R B Customs (Jul 24, 2009)

Stunning results mate, I love these RS's. Got to be one of the best paint colours to work on too.


----------



## the rich (Jul 20, 2011)

Great job and fantastic wet look shine on a great colour cheers Rich


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice results, love the glossy finish:thumb:


----------



## Ongoing (Sep 3, 2012)

Very glossy indeed lovely finish


----------



## Jonathanmarsh24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Great work! Also, the wax looks great, especially if it's as durable as you say


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow great work.


----------



## Cab2cos (Apr 1, 2013)

Stunning, 
If you was based down in Essex you could d mine


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks again for the comments. The owner of this very kindly let me take it out on test recently during an owners club meet - the stopping power from those monster brakes is immense!! 400hp isn't shabby either!



Cab2cos said:


> Stunning,
> If you was based down in Essex you could d mine


I can arrange enclosed transportation to accommodate your needs if you wish :thumb:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Stunning mate, excellent work. Do Auto Finesse not have a wax named ' illusion '? I was just wondering what the state of play was with that? As it's individual to you, I guess it's o.k? I don't want to be the fart in the spacesuit, just curious.


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Thank you. 

You only assume theirs came first because I wasn't a forum supporter last year - this had already been produced before the release of their wax, but at the end of the day I don't think it matters to either party as this is a bespoke wax made to my specifications and isn't commercially available 

Interestingly the reason for me naming it Illusion was because the wax produces an optical illusion which distorts reality  I'm the magician performing the tricks :lol:


----------

